# Recent Connectivity Issues



## tuxify (Jul 3, 2011)

For the past week or so now my Windows 7 machine has not been able to connect to the internet at all. When I try to connect to my modem and router both wireless and via ethernet I get an "unidentified network - no network access". 

Two other HP desktops are connecting fine to the internet through my router, and my computer can connect to the internet in safe mode with networking, so I'm guessing there's a problem with my computer, not the network.

My wireless card is separate from my motherboard's wired ethernet port (P35-DS3L).

Any suggestions as to how to get my internet back up and running?


----------



## gamblingman (Jul 3, 2011)

Have you:
...checked the proxy setting in Internet Explorer? 
...tried other browsers to see if they can connect?
...installed any new drivers recently?​
What anti-virus and firewall do you use?


----------



## tuxify (Jul 5, 2011)

I use Google Chrome, but I haven't changed any proxy settings or installed any new drivers recently.
My antivirus is Avira Antivir and my firewall is COMODO Firewall. In safe mode with networking I can't get avira to update and it gives me a bunch of random characters for the reason why it won't update. COMODO won't initilize at all, so I don't think it's working correctly either. I tried reinstalling avira but it didn't change the update.


----------



## Okedokey (Jul 5, 2011)

completely uninstall all network drivers and reinstall.


----------



## tuxify (Jul 7, 2011)

Reinstalled the drivers and I can still connect in safe mode with networking but not in regular startup. 
Also, I cannot do windows updates in safe mode with networking even though I have internet.


----------



## matt9329 (Jul 7, 2011)

tuxify said:


> For the past week or so now my Windows 7 machine has not been able to connect to the internet at all. When I try to connect to my modem and router both wireless and via ethernet I get an "unidentified network - no network access".
> 
> Two other HP desktops are connecting fine to the internet through my router, and my computer can connect to the internet in safe mode with networking, so I'm guessing there's a problem with my computer, not the network.
> 
> ...



Try resetting the tcp/ip protocol. That can usually fix the problem. Just goto cmd and type the following "netsh int ip reset c:\resetlog.txt" without the quotes. And then hit enter and after that completes, reboot your computer and try to connect from there.


----------



## tuxify (Jul 7, 2011)

It reset successfully but after two tries I still can't get internet.


----------



## matt9329 (Jul 7, 2011)

tuxify said:


> It reset successfully but after two tries I still can't get internet.



wow. That's incredible that nothing is working. hmm.. The only thing i would think now is that your cards are bad? but that's taking a shot in the dark at it. i'll look into it and see what else i can find that could be your problem.


----------



## matt9329 (Jul 7, 2011)

you might try to disable your antivirus and firewall. Maybe something in there is causing the network to not connect. Or your drivers could possibly be outdated, but if you can't find any that's of a later version, then I don't know.. I would also suggest to download Microsoft Security Essentials and Malwarebytes. Those are very good and I have never seen a problem from them.


----------



## johnb35 (Jul 7, 2011)

Either your antivirus or firewall program could be stopping all internet activity(as they don't load up in safe mode usually.)  Or you are infected and the infection isn't active in safe mode.  So, please do the following so we can rule any infections out.

Please download Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware from *here* or *here* and save it to your desktop.

Double-click *mbam-setup.exe* and follow the prompts to install the program.
At the end, be sure a checkmark is placed next to
*Update Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*
and *Launch Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware*


then click *Finish*.
If an update is found, it will download and install the latest version.  *Please keep updating until it says you have the latest version.*
Once the program has loaded, select *Perform quick scan*, then click *Scan*.
When the scan is complete, click *OK*, then *Show Results* to view the results.
Be sure that everything is checked, and click *Remove Selected*.
A log will be saved automatically which you can access by clicking on the *Logs* tab within Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware

If for some reason Malwarebytes will not install or run please download and run Rkill.scr,  Rkill.exe, or Rkill.com  but *DO NOT *reboot the system and then try installing or running Malwarebytes.  If Rkill (which is a black box) appears and then disappears right away or you get a message saying rkill is infected, keep trying to run rkill until it over powers the infection and temporarily kills it.  Once a log appears on the screen, you can try running malwarebytes or downloading other programs.



Download the HijackThis installer from *here*.  
Run the installer and choose *Install*, indicating that you accept the licence agreement.  The installer will place a shortcut on your desktop and launch HijackThis.

Click *Do a system scan and save a logfile*

_Most of what HijackThis lists will be harmless or even essential, don't fix anything yet._

Post the logfile that HijackThis produces along with the Malwarebytes Anti-Malware log


Install malwarebytes and update it in safe mode but reboot into normal mode and run it.  Hijackthis must also be ran in normal bootup mode.


----------



## tuxify (Jul 8, 2011)

I downloaded, installed, and updated Malwarebytes in safe mode, then ran the quick system scan in regular boot mode with this log:



> Malwarebytes' Anti-Malware 1.51.0.1200
> www.malwarebytes.org
> 
> Database version: 7050
> ...



It did not prompt me to delete anything so I assume that it didn't find anything.

Here is the HiJackThis Log:



> Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
> Scan saved at 1:04:08 PM, on 7/8/2011
> Platform: Windows 7 SP1 (WinNT 6.00.3505)
> MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.7601.17514)
> ...


----------



## johnb35 (Jul 9, 2011)

Lets make sure you don't have anything hidden going on.

*Download and Run ComboFix*
*If you already have Combofix, please delete this copy and download it again as it's being updated regularly.*

*Download this file* here :

http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/download/anti-virus/combofix

Then double click *combofix.exe* & follow the prompts.
When finished, it shall produce *a log* for you. *Post that log* in your next reply
*Note: Do not mouseclick combofix's window whilst it's running. That may cause it to stall*

Combofix should never take more that 20 minutes including the reboot if malware is detected.


In your next reply please post:

The ComboFix log
A fresh HiJackThis log
An update on how your computer is running


----------



## tuxify (Jul 9, 2011)

Here is the Combofix log:



> ComboFix 11-07-08.03 - Jesse 07/09/2011   0:49.1.2 - x64
> Microsoft Windows 7 Professional   6.1.7601.1.1252.1.1033.18.4094.2808 [GMT -7:00]
> Running from: c:\users\Jesse\Desktop\ComboFix.exe
> AV: Microsoft Security Essentials *Enabled/Updated* {108DAC43-C256-20B7-BB05-914135DA5160}
> ...



And another HiJackThis log:



> Logfile of Trend Micro HijackThis v2.0.4
> Scan saved at 1:00:17 AM, on 7/9/2011
> Platform: Windows 7 SP1 (WinNT 6.00.3505)
> MSIE: Internet Explorer v8.00 (8.00.7601.17514)
> ...




Still no connection in regular boot mode.


----------



## johnb35 (Jul 9, 2011)

I don't see anything in the logs that would cause this.  Click on start, in the search box, type cmd and hit enter.  type ipconfig /all and give me the information listed for ip address and dns servers.  

Does internet explorer have access to the web?


----------



## tuxify (Jul 9, 2011)

This is ipconfig /all running in safe mode. If you think it would be different in regular boot mode and would like me to try it I will just let me know.



> C:\Users\Jesse>ipconfig /all
> 
> Windows IP Configuration
> 
> ...


----------



## johnb35 (Jul 9, 2011)

yes, do it in regular mode.  However, don't know why its lists your dns server as 192.168.1.1 when thats the address of your router.


----------



## tuxify (Jul 10, 2011)

ipconfig /all in regular boot mode. By the way, thank you John and everyone else for helping me figure out my internet problem. It's greatly appreciated.



> Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7601]
> Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation.  All rights reserved.
> 
> C:\Users\Jesse>ipconfig /all
> ...


----------



## johnb35 (Jul 25, 2011)

It takes a spam post to realize I missed another thread.  

Tuxify, have you figured this out yet, still need help?


----------



## tuxify (Jul 25, 2011)

John, I gave up and reinstalled windows 7 and now everything works fine. Thanks for all your help though.


----------



## johnb35 (Jul 25, 2011)

Sorry about that, not sure how I missed this thread.  I'm glad its working now though.


----------

